# If there was a particular gun..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........that I had too many of, I still wouldn't mind having another 92FS. 

Yup......they're just that good.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

For me it's Glock... Any kind I will welcome. Whether it's .357 sig or it's a beautiful sweet G34 with compensator it doesn't matter. I love glocks.

I used to love beretta's too, that was when I was a kid watching too many John Woo movies


----------



## padom (Aug 23, 2012)

For me its my SIGS. I own many and cant wait to make my next purchase.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sigs and S&W 3rd Generation


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't forget the 96.....my personal favorite......


paratrooper said:


> ........that I had too many of, I still wouldn't mind having another 92FS.
> 
> Yup......they're just that good.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Don't forget the 96.....my personal favorite......


Yup....I also have a 96FS Centurion, a 92D Centurion, and of course, the 92FS, and an 84 just for good measure.

Oops....forgot the little 21A.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Had an 84fs, replaced it with another 96.......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I gave my father a SS Italian-made 92FS about 8 yrs. or so ago.

He's never shot it, and it's still NIB. He says that it'll go back to me once he's passed. 

He's 81 and I have mixed emotions. :smt009


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Cherish both:smt023


paratrooper said:


> I gave my father a SS Italian-made 92FS about 8 yrs. or so ago.
> 
> He's never shot it, and it's still NIB. He says that it'll go back to me once he's passed.
> 
> He's 81 and I have mixed emotions. :smt009


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Cherish both:smt023


He has Dementia and Alzheimer's (early stages). He still drives, and knowing that, drives me crazy.

He's still living in his house with the aid of a live-in caregiver.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Been there, done that...now the wife's mother still drives, and shouldn't....can't see 2 ft. in front of her....but you know, you can't tell anyone anything...just cross the fingers, hope for the best, and hope they don't take someone with them.......


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Call the DMV, in my state they'll call them in for a "random" review and never let the driver know who narc'd 'em out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tip said:


> Call the DMV, in my state they'll call them in for a "random" review and never let the driver know who narc'd 'em out.


Both my dad's doctor and I did just that. I was sure that there was no way that my dad could pass a review.

He took both the written and actual driving test......and passed.

When I go to see him for a visit, there's no way in Hell that I'll ride with him.


----------



## CowToes (Jan 14, 2013)

My Grandmother's alzheimers is in the middle stages, and my parents who she lives, with have somehow convinced her with in the past year that she made the decision to stop driving several years ago.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Modern M&Ps on pistols
Anything In 45-70 in rifles


----------

